# lowrance mark 4



## mcadh (23. Januar 2012)

Kennt jemand diese Kombi aus Fishfinder und GPS ? Kann man damit insbesondere die Sprungschicht identifizieren ?


----------



## mcadh (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: lowrance mark 4*

Würde mich auch sehr interessieren. Mit dem Mark 5 ist das wohl problemlos möglich.
Reicht die Leistung und Auflösung des Mark 4 auch aus ?


----------

